# AMA Dog Available!!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I was searching, and discovered there are actually Maltese available for adoption!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
Gosh, I hope somebody scoops him up.

Hey Everyone, here's our precious little George ~ :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Holy Mackeral! George is adorable!!!!!!! I take it he's at your house.....



EDIT DUH: Deb, i love you, keep showing us your available pups - it's necessary and wonderful. I hope we don't lose this capability!!!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, he is a cutie pie.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

What a sweetie....he looks like the biggest cuddle bug in the world!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow, what a handsome boy George is!!!!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Boy, he is cute!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh what a little sweetheart!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Awww! What an adorable little boy!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

SO cute!!!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awwww Deb, he is a little doll. Look at his precious face. How old is he? He looks like a complelete sweetheart.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

George is too cute!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

aww he is adorable . how old is he?


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey Deb,

What a handsome fella!

My good friends Pam and Dan are looking for a kind of young neutered boy Malty Rescue. They have a little 8-9 lb Chihuahua mix ( also a rescue) who is about 4-5 years old named Max. Pam and Dan are young active retirees. Pam is a retired Fashion magazine editor from NYC who loves Maltese.

Does George like other boy doggies? How old is George? How big is George? Is it plausible to get him from CA to FL ? 

My girls think George is the Cat's Meow!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Aww he is adorable I hope he finds his forever home soon.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Such a tiny little sweetheart!!!:wub:


----------

